# WTB Steinhart Vintage Red



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi guys

I quite fancy trying a Steinhart and I was going to go for the ocean vintage with the sword hands but I now think I prefer the vintage red so has anyone got a vintage red to sell me 

It needs to be in immaculate condition and I would prefer the mark 1 as I am not sure about that aged lume on the mark 2 but I will consider a mark 2 as well.

Thanks


----------

